

Minimalist Gmail (chrome extension) - fanfantm
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oddhbkghjoccbljmagcgoklbfdjeiinb

======
baddox
I was hoping it would make gmail look like the screenshots, but those are just
screenshots of the configuration page. Basically, what this extension provides
is dozens of check boxes. Each box, when checked, removes one small element (a
button, toolbar, etc.) from your gmail. Sometimes it's not easy to tell what
element a checkbox will remove. It's okay, but it's tedious and after my first
pass I just ended up with a ridiculously bare gmail.com, so I uninstalled it.

~~~
eitally
It was easy for me. If you hover over the text label for each checkbox it pops
up an image highlighting which page element(s) are affected.

~~~
baddox
I must have completely missed that. I still wish it just made my gmail look
like its configuration page. ;)

------
vibhavs
Protip: leave "Hide Ads" unchecked if you're using Rapportive. I installed
this extension and scratched my head for a few days wondering where the
Rapportive sidebar was.

(In general, I'm a big fan of Minimalist Gmail to get rid of all the clutter.
Gmail has been around for ~7 years now, but I wonder why they still have the
"Invite a Friend" panel.)

------
heresy
Great addon, but I wonder how long it will be able to hide all of the
advertisement elements.

Then again, Chrome allows AdBlock in its extension gallery.

~~~
honeycrisp
I doubt google would change gmail because of this. Google would rather their
developers work on things that will bring in more users than have them spend
time trying to stop ad-hiding.

------
jpeterson
Kind of ironic, considering Gmail's beginnings.

------
eitally
This is the best thing since sliced bread!

